# Poll: do you sleep with your wristwatch on?



## paulr (Jul 26, 2004)

I almost always do, but someone recently told me that was unusual. I'm surprised. I'd lose it pretty fast if I took it off every night, plus sometimes I wake up and want to check the time.


----------



## daloosh (Jul 26, 2004)

Never, mostly because I don't like to have something constricting my wrist when I roll about, shove my hands under my pillow, drag my arm across my face.

Also, I like to change watches regularly, so taking it off lets me choose something different the next day.

daloosh


----------



## Saaby (Jul 26, 2004)

I have a clock right next to my bed, what do I need to wear my watch for?


----------



## paulr (Jul 26, 2004)

I leave my watch on at night partly so I don't forget to put it on in the morning. Also, taking it off and putting it on is a bit of a nuisance. It's a lightweight plastic watch; maybe I'd be more inclined to take it off if it wear a big metal one with a bracelet.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 26, 2004)

I used to leave my watch on almost 24/7, and only took it off to bathe... but then I noticed the awful "watch scar" I had on my wrist on the rare occasion that I forgot to put it back on. There was no hair in the region that the watchband occupied, the skin was dangerously pale-looking, and there was a semi-permanent indentation in the skin.

Now hair grows on my wrist - and although it's still pale compared to neighboring skin, it's not an eyesore should I forget my watch. The indentation is also gone after a few hours of not wearing the watch.


----------



## Darkcobra (Jul 26, 2004)

I can't even sleep with my Wedding Ring on.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## revolvergeek (Jul 26, 2004)

Almost always. I spend a lot of time on the road for work these days, or over at my g/f's place, so this way I don't have to try to think about where I am and where the clock should be. I love my Seiko Black Monster and a Titanium Perpetual Calender Seiko that I just picked up because they will easily glow all night long.


----------



## Wingerr (Jul 26, 2004)

Wristwatches. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I take 'em off when I need to get rid of the tan lines, or when I want to rinse them off under running water.
Myopia is mainly why I like wearing them at night. And it's handy to have it right at hand when waking up in strange places.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## PhotonBoy (Jul 26, 2004)

Myopia too; I can just press the switch for the LED backlight and I can check the time.


----------



## jtice (Jul 26, 2004)

Mine is *ALWAYS* on my wrist, except when I take a shower.
I feel nakid without it.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 26, 2004)

I've noticed that the Vostok automatic keeps better time if I wear it at night, so recently I have been. Depending on its position if taken off it will gain or lose about one second/hour. It's actually kind of nice as I can make it adjust itself for accuracy.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jul 26, 2004)

I can't stand wearing a watch at night, rarely wear it on the weekends. Basic plastic waterproof Casio with day/date, backlight and alarm. Don't want the metal band for electrocution reasons and it rips the hair off my arm. 

I am not a watchaholic!


----------



## JOshooter (Jul 26, 2004)

Mine is part of my EDC not my ENC.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 26, 2004)

I use mine virtually all the time except when I'm in the shower. I have five clocks within the general proximity of my bed; three of which I can easily read and/or access, but I usually just push the button on my LED wristwatch to check the time after dark.


----------



## notos&w (Jul 26, 2004)

I don't take mine off, except occassionally when i mow the grass or work on something particularly prone to serious scratches/other damage. 
The reasons are three-fold: 1. why take it off and have to worry about forgetting it? it doesn't get in the way. 2. the band will wear out faster. ok, i admit this is about the cheapest thing you've probably ever heard (i don't split two ply), but it makes sense. watches that are regularly taken on and off do not clasp as well. bracelets aren't cheap or easy to come by. 3. it's my alarm clock.


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow, I'm surprised. I voted "sometimes" and it's running only 3%.

When I was younger I always wore my watch, not only had the tan line but I even had a "dent" in my wrist.

I quit wearing one 24/7 about 6 or 7 years ago. This summer I've started wearing one most of the time, probably because I've been traveling alot more.

I just picked up a new Timex Expedition Indiglo with the built in digital compass. The strap is just barely long enough though. Extremely lightweight and will do all I need it to do and then some. All for under $40.00.

Britt


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 26, 2004)

My watch only comes off when either it or the band breaks. I have the dent and the permanent tan line. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif My heiny has seen a lot more sun than my wrist under the watch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## whiskypapa3 (Jul 26, 2004)

I take mine off unless I'm traveling. Back in my misspent youth I had a calibrated autowind chronograph, lay it face up and gain about ten seconds over night, face down, lose about ten seconds, stem up/down gain/lose five seconds, 12 o'clock up very little gain/loss. They were adjusted that way by the maker so after a few weeks of checking it you knew which way to place it to cancel out the day's error. Problem was you had to send it to the maker's rep for cleaning (about every two years) no local watch makers would take the time to do it right. Could keep time well within a minute a month if you worked at it. Even had a little wallet chart to track its error if you had access to a radio time signal.


----------



## paulr (Jul 26, 2004)

Actually, the alarm function is one of the few reasons I ever take mine off at night. If the alarm goes off when my wrist is under the blankets, it may not wake me. So I take the watch off and put it next to the bed when I use the alarm. But I don't use it that often.


----------



## Darkaway (Jul 27, 2004)

I sleep, eat, bathe, work out, and even make love with my Timex Ironman wristwatch on. If I could have it permanently implanted into my wrist, I would happily do so.


----------



## CiTY (Jul 27, 2004)

I have a few "Automatics", may I ask which one you have that needs the different orientations to balance it out? 

[ QUOTE ]
*whiskypapa3 said:*
I take mine off unless I'm traveling. Back in my misspent youth I had a calibrated autowind chronograph, lay it face up and gain about ten seconds over night, face down, lose about ten seconds, stem up/down gain/lose five seconds, 12 o'clock up very little gain/loss. They were adjusted that way by the maker so after a few weeks of checking it you knew which way to place it to cancel out the day's error. Problem was you had to send it to the maker's rep for cleaning (about every two years) no local watch makers would take the time to do it right. Could keep time well within a minute a month if you worked at it. Even had a little wallet chart to track its error if you had access to a radio time signal. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Xrunner (Jul 27, 2004)

Pretty much the only time mine comes off is when I sleep, and it sits next to my pillow or on my nightstand. I had the same problem paulr did with not being able to hear the alarm, so it found a happy home next to my cellphone and flashlight for nights.

-Mike


----------



## Luminocity (Jul 27, 2004)

I always sleep with my wristwatch on. It is a Luminox and being the dedicated flashaholic that I am, I love looking at the glow before I fall asleep.

When I wake up before the alarm goes off (does not happen often), I like being able to check out the time.


----------



## BF Hammer (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm just nearsighted enough that I have to move my face to within 2 feet of a typical LED alarm clock to comfortably read the time when my eyes are even more blurred when just awakened in the night. A watch with good lume on the dial just requires me to move my arm to see the time. I got in the habit of wearing a watch overnight while staying in a hotel that had the clock glued down on the table facing where I couldn't see it without sitting up.

I have since purchased an Oregon Scientific radio-controlled alarm clock that has a projector. The time is projected onto my ceiling directly above my bed. The numbers are about 4 inches tall when projected and quite readable now, but I still wear the watch. Plus I can use the clock as a quick reference for setting my watch.

ps: I usually use my Arc AAA UV light to charge up my watch before bedding down at night.


----------



## paulr (Jul 27, 2004)

CiTY, it's very normal for mechanical watches to gain or lose time at slightly different rates depending on orientation. No they didn't intentionally have those differential errors, but tweaking out the errors is a difficult job requiring a skilled watchmaker, and doing it for more than 2 or 3 positions is only possible on fancy watches. This is called "adjustment" and is different from "regulation", which simply speeds up or slows down the whole watch by sliding a little lever to vary the hairspring tension, and which doesn't take much skill. There are some articles on timezone.com (look in the Horologium section) about how to adjust watches, if you have a sudden urge to take your mechanical watch apart.


----------



## whiskypapa3 (Jul 28, 2004)

CITY

PAULR has it right. The watch I had was a certified Eterna Chronometer (approx $200 circa 1958). Plain Eternas were about$90 back then. It had six "adjustments" and came with a little chart giving the differentials for each position (each watch was different) and a graph to enter observed errors from a time standard, useful for interpolating correct time when no time standard was available for more than a few days or so. It was a plain looking watch NOT one of those monsters with multiple dials and buttons all around, did the job for a couple of years at a time before it needed rework. Used it well into the 70s when it was replaced by an anniversary gift and was still working two years ago when it went to a nephew's collection.

I would have killed for what is available now; GPS controlled or radio controled. Heck, even a modern $4.95 Quartz did as well as a 1950's Rolex Chrono ($800++)


----------



## stockwiz (Jul 28, 2004)

Should have added a poll option for people who don't wear watches. I bet of those who voted no, many don't wear watches. Me, I sleep with it on, the only time it's ever off is when I'm taking a shower.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jul 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*paulr said:*
I leave my watch on at night partly so I don't forget to put it on in the morning. Also, taking it off and putting it on is a bit of a nuisance. It's a lightweight plastic watch; maybe I'd be more inclined to take it off if it wear a big metal one with a bracelet. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My father tought me to always check for certain items before leaving the house. It's sort of a litany; glasses, wallet, watch and zipper. I seldom forget any of the 4. The pneumonic?















Spectacles, testicles, wallet and watch. 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


Daniel


----------



## fivebyfive (Jul 28, 2004)

I can't stand the feeling of having a watch strapped to my wrist as I'm falling asleep.


----------



## davidefromitaly (Jul 28, 2004)

do you know that i'm a watchmaker? naturally i sleep with my watch /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

if you like swiss mechanical watch i think you like my photos: www.sharemation.com/orologiaiodc

see into the folder


----------



## eebowler (Jul 28, 2004)

The only time I do not have my watch on is when I bathe. The reason being that I hate it when soap (from the bar)gets caught up on the watch.Just takes too much time to get the soap off compared to taking off the watch in the first place.


----------



## DBrier (Jul 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Darkaway said:*
I sleep, eat, bathe, work out, and even make love with my Timex Ironman wristwatch on. If I could have it permanently implanted into my wrist, I would happily do so. 

[/ QUOTE ] I do the same with my Casio G Shock. I even leave it on for things like river cleanups and working on my car


----------



## haley1 (Aug 2, 2004)

Always except when I shower, and thats only because my current one has a leather band that stretches out if gotten wet too often.


----------



## greenlight (Jan 12, 2005)

I never wear a watch. I got tired of people asking me what time it is all the time. Now I go around and ask watch wearers the time.


----------



## DaGeek (Jan 12, 2005)

I'am always wearing my watch, its practically built in.


----------



## geepondy (Jan 12, 2005)

Almost always when sleeping by myself which is the vast majority of the time.


----------



## bjn70 (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't.

I have in the past but I don't know what my arms do while I'm asleep and I was worried about the watch getting knocked against the wall or bedframe.

I have a clock radio right next to the bed and I can see it much easier in the middle of the night than I could see my watch anyway.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 12, 2005)

I always do /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

I don't like being somewhere and not knowing the time so I leave mine on so I don't forget it.


----------



## thesurefire (Jan 12, 2005)

This is very interesting. I wear my cheap Timex 24/7 about 6 days a week. Usually about 1 night a week I do take it off, to try and eliminate not only the tan line but that nasty dent thing on my wrist.


----------



## Luff (Jan 12, 2005)

Over the past 10 years or so, mine has come off about once a month in the shower to get a good scrubbing. It's back on before I get out.


----------



## eebowler (Jan 12, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif you bathe once a month Mark?! (just kidding)


----------



## eluminator (Jan 12, 2005)

I think the skin on my wrist would get irritated if I wore it all the time. I don't know if that's true, but I think so, and that's what counts.

I need a good CHEAP watch. I wore the same timex for 25 years, and if I can find it, I might use it again. I bought a Casio a few months ago and twice the day of the month (but not the day of the week) got incremented by one. If I can't depend on it, what good is it. The old mechanical watches might gain a minute a day. This sucker occasionally gains 24 hours.

Until they make a digital watch where you can set the time backwards as well as forwards, there is no such thing as a good watch, in my opinion. The clock on my kitchen stove has this feature, but I can't figure out how to strap it to my wrist.


----------



## bjn70 (Jan 12, 2005)

The shower is NOT recommended. Even for the best dive watch that resists great depths, the manufacturers think that steam and soap are detrimental to the watch. I haven't decided if I believe them or not- just reporting what I've read on some of the watch forums.


----------



## paulr (Jan 12, 2005)

Eluminator, that story about the Casio skipping a day is weird. I've never seen anything like it. Are you sure it's set properly? Are you talking about a digital watch?


----------



## Penguin (Jan 12, 2005)

I've had my Swiss Army Original for a whlie now and it's been the best watch I've owned I can't sleep with it on though.. it's just too uncomfortable/restricting /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif My sister had a metal banded Guess that she kept on 24/7 except in the shower.


----------



## shadowman (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes. I wear a watch at all times except when I shower.


----------



## chiphead (Jan 13, 2005)

There are time when I leave in on while sleeping or in the shower for that matter.

chiphead


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 13, 2005)

A watch rarely leaves my arm.


----------



## arowana (Jan 13, 2005)

I wear my casio 24hrs including sleep and shower.


----------



## AuroraLite (Jan 13, 2005)

Most of the time, I will always take it off, but occationally, if I am only taking a nap or need to get up with only a little bit of sleep when tired--then I will keep it on.

Casio skipping a day? I have the G-shock and G-shock tough-solar for years, never had seen them do that.


----------



## Wingerr (Jan 13, 2005)

Maybe the year was set wrong, so the calendar doesn't set the days per month correctly?


----------



## idleprocess (Jan 14, 2005)

Back when my watch selection was limited to cheap, durable digital wristwatches, I used to only remove my watch to bathe.

I successfully rehabilitated myself after noticing the horrible "watch scar" that was developing on my wrist. Not only did no hair grow in that area, but there was a permanent indentation in the skin. It just didn't look healthy and it stood out whenever I didn't wear a watch.

I also managed to switch from the odd habit of wearing it on my right wrist to my left at the same time.

Now that I have a watch that retails for more than almost all my other cheap watches put together, I take it off whenever I get home.

_EDIT - hm, looks like I said more or less the same thing back in July..._


----------



## wojtek_pl (Jan 14, 2005)

Not at home. When camping or sth. - yes, don't want to lose my watch also could be no other clock around.


----------



## eluminator (Jan 14, 2005)

Paulr, and WingErr, thanks for the replies for the incremented date.

It is a Casio digital watch. As far as I know it doesn't know what year it is. I don't think it will display or allow me to set the year. If I'm wrong here, please let me know.

I might be accidentally setting it when I fumble with it on the nightstand. I sometimes accidentally push the button that changes 12 hour time to 24 hour time. But changing the date and only the date twice accidentally? I don't know, unless there is a secret shortcut to changing the date that I have unknowingly discovered.


----------



## eluminator (Jan 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*idleprocess said:*

I successfully rehabilitated myself after noticing the horrible "watch scar" that was developing on my wrist. Not only did no hair grow in that area, but there was a permanent indentation in the skin. 

[/ QUOTE ]

After wearing my Timex for 15 or 20 years I noticed the hair on my wrist was being shaved off. Later I also noticed the edge of my shirt cuff was getting frayed. I discovered and fixed the problem.

The chrome plating around the edge of the back of the watch had eroded away. Just along the fairly sharp "corner" around the edge of the back of the case. Apparently sweat had then eroded some of the brass underneath. This undercut the chrome plating and caused a knife edge to form. I removed the knife edge with a small sharpening stone.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 14, 2005)

AsI never look at my wrist when I sleep, I never wear my wristwatch when I am in my bed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 
Furthermore, I have an alarm clock with time projector to see what time is it if I awake me in the middle of the night /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
And as I am a collector, when you sleep you risk to make some scratches to your watches /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## scuba (Jan 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
And as I am a collector, when you sleep you risk to make some scratches to your watches /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Do you have pics somewhere? I'd love to see them...


----------

